# masked by: CHOST: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu 32bit-cross compiling

## joestar1

Hallo Leute,

mein erster Post hier in diesem Forum. Ich komme einfach nicht weiter. Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen 64bit-Binhost-Server der ein 32bit Gentoo kompiliert hat. Will nun am 32bit-Rechner etwas mit "emerge -avGK" installieren. Dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung :

... masked by: CHOST: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu ....

Ich wollte z.B. "wicd" installieren, was "virtual/ttf-fonts" verlangt. Dann kommt obiger Fehler. Diese Meldung tritt jedoch nicht bei allen Packages auf. Per nfs mounte ich das 32bit-Paket-Verzeichnis (/mnt/gentoo32/usr/portage), das in der chroot-Umgebung liegt.

Ich finde allerdings nicht, wo dieses Paket "masked" ist bzw. wie ich es unmasken kann.

Beide PCs haben Intel-CPUs

Update:

Habe herausgefunden, dass man in der make.conf:

ACCEPT_CHOSTS="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

setzten kann, also für 64bit und 32bit. Damit kann ich nun das binpkg installieren. Ich frage mich/euch allerdings:

1. warum ich auf einem 32bit-System  überhaupt 64bit-Pakete installieren soll/muss (um die dep aufzulösen)?

2. an welcher Stelle ich falsch konfiguriert haben könnte (Stichwort: cross compiling)? 

3. ob ich später auf dem 32bit-System Schwierigkeiten bekomme mit dem "64bit-virtual"?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

JoeLast edited by joestar1 on Fri Mar 14, 2014 9:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

Bitte die Ausgabe von emerge --info (in code-tags) posten

----------

## joestar1

Hier ist der emerge --info Output vom 32bit-System (nicht vom 32bit chroot):

```
Portage 2.2.1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 2.6.37-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2064204 total,   1882248 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 23 Feb 2014 20:45:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-ident"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-ident -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j8 --load-average=8"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,now -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-s -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -l8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glibc-omitfp gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg laptop lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ntp ogg openmp pam pango pcre pdf pic png policykit postscript ppds qt qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-deskto session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="canon canon630u" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev vesa intel" XFCE_PLUGINS="trash menu brightness logout" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

und hier vom 32bit-Chroot (vielleicht auch wichtig):

```
Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.12.2-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.2-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770K_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16118536 total,   7411976 free

KiB Swap:    5242876 total,   5242876 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 23 Feb 2014 20:45:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-ident"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-ident -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j8 --load-average=8"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.jamit.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches/tarballs/ "

LANG="de_DE"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,now -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-s -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -l8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glibc-omitfp gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg laptop lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ntp ogg openmp pam pango pcre pdf pic png policykit postscript ppds qt qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-deskto session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="canon canon630u" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev vesa intel" XFCE_PLUGINS="trash menu brightness logout" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Last edited by joestar1 on Tue Mar 04, 2014 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

irgendwas scheint mit dem profil auf deinem rechner nicht zu passen. überprüf das mal.

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht mit binpkgs aus, aber ich denke das beste wäre wenn auf dem zielrechner das selbe profil aktiv wäre wie auf dem build rechner. Das selbe gilt auch für USE-flags, die solltest du glaube ich angleichen.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob es so gut ist, wenn man auf dem build-system march=native verwendet.

----------

## joestar1

Hatte beim emerge --info vergessen /usr/portage vom chroot (via nfs exportiert) einzuhängen. Deswegen fehlte das Profil. 

Sorry. Denke ansonsten ist der Output der gleiche, oder?.

----------

## Christian99

bleibr das noch mit deinem march=native. Das hat zwar jetzt nichts mit deinem problem zu tun, aber das kann anderweitig probleme machen. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein atom und ein i7 kompatibel sind.

----------

## joestar1

Die im chroot kompilierten Programme laufen komischerweise soweit ich sie ausprobieren konnte auf dem Atom-System (z.B. X, gdm, mc etc). Vieles X-unabhängige ist vielleicht noch aus dem stage3!? Müsste das noch prüfen.

Aber du hast recht, "-march=native" ist keine gute Wahl. Ist mir leider erst durch diesen thread aufgegangen. Heisst wohl, ich muss das gesamte chroot (inkl. tool chain etc.) mit "-march=prescott -mtune=atom" o.ä. neu kompilieren. Sollte ich "-mmmx" mit reinnehmen, oder wird das automatisch gewählt?

----------

## Christian99

sorry, da kenn ich mich mit atoms nicht so aus, aber google sollte helfen.

----------

## joestar1

So, ich habe nun versucht einige X-Anwendungen zu starten, nachdem ich nun ein IceWM installiert hat, was auch lief. XFCE lief nicht. Starte ich nun die GIMP oder Inkscape von xterm aus, dann gibt es einen "Illegal instruction"-Fehler und die Programme starten NICHT (wird mit Apps auch so sein!?)! 

Liegt also wahrscheinlich an dem "-march=native" auf dem Build-System. 

Ich werde auf dem Build-System für den Atom N270 folgende CFLAGS versuchen:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=atom -mtune=atom-m32 -mssse3 -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident"

Das "-m32" sollte wegen CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" nicht nötig sein. Da es aber auch einen 64bit-igen Atom gibt, ist es vielleicht sicherer "-m32" mit anzugeben.

Vielleicht erledigt sich das ursprüngliche Problem mit "masked by: CHOST: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" dann.

Danke schon mal für die hilfreichen Ideen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Woher kommen denn die Binaries die du installieren willst ?

Kann es sein, dass dort aus irgendeinem Grund 64-bit-Pakete liegen ?

Ich ziele auf den Unterschied "emerge -gK" und "emerge -GK" hin (siehe "man emerge")

----------

## joestar1

Guter Tipp! 

64bit-Host und 32bit-chroot haben sich das gleich /usr/portage/packages geteilt. Habe das total übersehen, weil ich mit dem Script aus http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/chroot.xml?style=printable über /etc/init.d/ die chroot-Umgebung vorbereite/definiere. Hatte dort allerdings kaum binaries zu liegen.

Zum emergen auf dem Zielsystem (32bit, nicht chroot) benutze ich emerge -vaGK", da ich nur binaries vom remote server will. Ist aber etwas komplizierter, weil /usr/portage auf dem Zielsystem ein nfs-share ins chroot ist (nämlich: mnt/gentoo32/usr/portage was auch wieder /usr/portage des Hosts ist). Für das Zielsystem gibts da wohl keine wirkliches remote, oder?

Wie finde ich heraus, welche 64bit sind?

PS: Vielleicht sollte dieser Stolperstein in der obigen Seite explizit erwähnt werden bzw. das Script angepasst werden.  :Confused: 

----------

## joestar1

Unterscheiden sich eigentlich der 32- und 64-bit portage tree - ich gehe davon aus, oder? 

Mit dem Script würden dann bei einem emerge --sync die trees gemischt bzw. ausgetaucht werden, wenn ich mal vom Buildhost und mal aus dem chroot --sync mache. 

Ahaaaa, ... jetzt! ... Script bzw. gesamter guide ist ja nur dazu gedacht, die 32bit binaries auf dem gleichen 64bit-PC laufen zu lassen. Daher auch "-march=native".

Kann da trotzdem irgendwie der Grund liegen?

----------

## Christian99

nein, der portage tree ist für alle architekturen gleich, nicht nur für x86 &amd64, auch alles andere (sparc, arm und was es noch alles für gentoo gibt) die ebuilds sind für die diversen unterschiede selbst verantwortlich.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> Wie finde ich heraus, welche 64bit sind? 

 

Ich verwende dafür "file"

 *Quote:*   

> file /usr/bin/geany
> 
> /usr/bin/geany: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.16, stripped

 

----------

## joestar1

Leute, ich meine zu wissen worin der ursprüngliche Fehler begründet war. Die binaries (also die 32 und 64bittigen tbz-files) landeten alle in /usr/portage/packages. Schaut man sich die ersten Zeilen der Datei /usr/portage/packages/Packages an steht dort

die ursprüngliche:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS: x86

ACCEPT_LICENSE: *

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES: *

ACCEPT_RESTRICT: *

CBUILD: i686-pc-linux-gnu

CHOST: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

```

und die neue, jetzt unter /usr/portage/packages-32bit/Packages:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS: x86

ACCEPT_LICENSE: *

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES: *

ACCEPT_RESTRICT: *

CBUILD: i686-pc-linux-gnu

CHOST: i686-pc-linux-gnu

```

Der CHOST wird scheinbar nur einmal in dieser Datei festgelegt. Ändert sich da was, wird das nicht angepasst.

Ich schaue mal wie es jetzt dem Kompilieren läuft.

Warum ihn das aber nur für ein paar wenige Pakete gestört hat, weiss ich immer noch nicht.

----------

## joestar1

Der "illiegal instruction" Fehler beim öffnen von gimp, inkscape etc. kam wahrscheinlich durch den "-mmovbe" switch, den es nur für Atom gibt. Emerged man die Pakete:

dev-libs/glib 

dev-libs/libffi 

sys-libs/zlib 

x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf 

x11-libs/gtk+ 

mit dem "-mno-movbe" switch z.B in /etc/portage/env, dann läuft zumindest das kompilieren von gtk+ ohne den "illegal instruction" error durch. Dieser Fehler trat allerdings auf, als ich noch MIT "-march=native" für den Atom cross-compiled habe. Seltsam, der Corei7 sollte doch eigentlich mit "-mno-movbe" auf für 32bit-Compiling laufen!?

----------

## Christian99

ja, aber der i7 kann dafür sachen, die der atom nicht kann, vermutlich avx und fma oder so was in der art. wenn du in deinem 32-bit chroot aber march=atom setzt, solltest du danach keine "illegal instructions" mehr bekommen.

----------

## joestar1

Kompiliere gerade mit "-march=atom". Schon die gtk+ Kompilierung im 32bit-chroot brach ab mit "illegal instruction", trotz "-march=atom"! Nach genannter Korrektur (-mno-movbe) funzte es. Also scheint sich der i7 an diesem "movbe" zu stören  :Question: 

----------

## Christian99

achso, das kompilieren im chroot ist das problem. hatte ich falsch verstanden.

Ja, dann leigt es wohl daran, dass der i7 wohl dieses movbe nicht kann.

Falls du das doch möchtest könntest du statt des chroots eine atom umgebung mit crossdev einrichten. Ist zwar etwas mehr aufwand, aber nicht allzu schlimm. dann werden die atom pakete mit deinem "nativen" kompiler gebaut und es sollte keine solchen probleme geben. ich hab aber auch keine ahnung ob movbe dann auf dem atom so viel bringt.

----------

## joestar1

Solange "MOVBE" nur für gtk+/glib ist, auch wenn Einiges davon abhängt, kann ich wohl gern darauf verzichten. Als ich seinerzeit den Atom mit "-march=prescott" kompiliert habe, fand ich ihn um Einiges performanter im Gentoo, als auf WinXP *hinkenderVergleich*. 

Ob man die Atom-Optimierung im Vg. zu Prescott überhaupt spürt, ist natürlich was anderes. Aber man will ja nichts unversucht lassen. Ich hatte Atom gekauft und will auch Atom laufen lassen .... auch wegen Wegschmeisswahn. Der Sammy war mir bisher ein treuer und zügiger Begleiter.

----------

## joestar1

Ich habe letztlich alle Pakete mit "-mno-movbe" kompiliert, womit die "illegal instruction" Fehler verschwanden. Welches Paket da noch fehlte k.A. Habe das ganze cross compiling nur im chroot gemacht. Ging also auch ohne crossdev!

Das Einzige was noch nicht passt ist, dass ich zwar glibc-2.15-rx im 32bit-chroot compilen kann, wenn ich aber das binpkg auf dem 32bit-Zielsystem installieren will, bricht das ab. Im Fehler taucht irgendwas auf mit "sed" und Dateien können nicht gefunden werden eventuell weil "double slash" im Pfadnamen, denke ich (genaue Fehlerausgabe kommt noch).

Merkwürdig ist, dass er gerade bei glibc auf Dateien im /var/tmp/portage des chroots zugreifen will. Dieses Verzeichnis habe ich aber gar nicht gemountet. Alle anderen binaries ließen sich ohne diesen Pfad installieren. Auch wenn ich anschließend diesen Pfad einhänge, kommt der gleiche Fehler.

----------

